# anyone use linux



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

does anyone use linux on here and if so which distro? ive recently tried bodhi linux and i love it ive tried, ubunutu, linux mint, backtrack, and a few others, but im really liking this one cause its so customizable. i just love it


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm allergic to linux...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi smkymntn, It's been a few years but I have tried Linux before. Always had problems finding device drivers and running third party software. Have things improved any on those fronts?

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

We use it on virtual machine hosts but I don't know enough about it myself. Good to know though

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you guys speaking English?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> Are you guys speaking English?


LMAO. No, St. Francis, it would be more like speaking Geek I guess. Fortunately, I am fluent in that language. LOL.

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

jttar said:


> Hi smkymntn, It's been a few years but I have tried Linux before. Always had problems finding device drivers and running third party software. Have things improved any on those fronts?
> 
> Joe


^ this, tried ubuntu most recently and way back Red Hat...... Which brought me to:



DickyT said:


> I'm allergic to linux...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Dicky. Guess I'll stick with Windoze.

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

jttar said:


> Thanks Dicky. Guess I'll stick with Windoze.
> 
> Joe


Seems to work best for my needs, I am biased however... Doing support in Windoze centric organization tends to keep me on that side of things. I did convert a Dell laptop we recently retired into a hackintosh though. A couple of our remote site heads decided they needed mac's, and since our host checker on VPN does not allow mac osanyflavor I needed one to help them find a way in when at home.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I guess you would be bias Dicky. Ooops, LOL. 
Nice job on geting a McIntosh to work on a network that doesn't allow them. That sounds like more effort then it's worth. I have enough hackintosh on my iPhone.


----------

